# FO5:  Guidelines for posting Job announcements

## pjp

Navigation: [Forums] [Table of Contents]

Guidelines for posting Job announcements

Gentoo Linux is not affiliated with these job postings in any way.

No advertising or spamming.

Job announcements may only be posted if the position to be filled involves working with Gentoo Linux.

Only one posting per job description.  If 4 of the same positions need to be filled, indicate it in the title, not by posting 4 announcements.

Only job openings are to be posted. Resumes and CVs are not allowed.

Replying to postings is not allowed.  Make contact with the poster through email or PM.

Posters may update their original content.  

Announcements may be posted ONLY to Gentoo Chat, or Off The Wall.  NOT BOTH!

Posts violating these guidelines will be removed.  Suspected violations may be reported in this thread.

----------

